# [Solved] update systemu - problem z zależnościami

## nostromo2

Witam,

Mam mały problem podczas uaktualniana systemu do nowych flag use, ogólnie nic nie mogę zainstalować   :Rolling Eyes: 

Przyznam że jestem około rok bez G i trochę muszę się ogarnąć.

Na razie mam problem z zależnościami :

przy emerge -DuNav world :

```

* Error: circular dependencies:

(sys-devel/gcc-4.5.3-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) depends on

 (sys-libs/glibc-2.14.1-r3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (buildtime)

  (sys-devel/gcc-4.5.3-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (buildtime)

```

Mój make.conf :

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://de-mirror.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.rhnet.is/pub/gentoo/ http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo rsync://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/gentoo http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ http://mirror.yandex.ru/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.yandex.ru/gentoo-distfiles/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync6.pl.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

LINGUAS="pl"

USE="-X -opengl -alsa -esd -kde -gt -ncurses -gnome -gtk -gtk2 -png -jpeg -tiff -gif -truetype -xinerama acpi lm_sensors usb"

```

Proszę o małą podpowiedź z działaniem 

Mateusz

----EDIT

Załatwione! 

Przekombinowałem z MAKEOPTS  :Smile: 

było :

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

jest

MAKEOPTS='-j1" 

dla glibc

Pozdrawiam

----------

